# How fast am I shooting?



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all!!!

I dont have a chrony so I hope someone could tell me how fast I am shooting , I use TBG and pull a 45 inch draw with 9,5 inch bands from fork to pouch, and 20mm wide bands, the ammo is .44 cal lead, I don´t want the exact speed just for example ( between 200-220 fps )

Thanks I hope someone could help me !!!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you tried the free phone app?...Chrono Connect. There is a long thread about it (sorry don't have the link). I have been using it and it seems to work ok. Not sure how accurate it is, but it gives you good base line to work with at least. As an example, I have one of those ss from wal mart. I believe they string them with surgical bands. I ran a test and got around 115-125 fps. Then I shot my new homemade ss with 3/4" Thera-band. I thought I would get around 200 fps, but in reality I was getting around 165-175 fps.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello,i already try it but it give me some strange speeds, sometimes i shoot 150 FPS and others 250fps só something is nota right


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshooterPT said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> I dont have a chrony so I hope someone could tell me how fast I am shooting , I use TBG and pull a 45 inch draw with 9,5 inch bands from fork to pouch, and 20mm wide bands, the ammo is .44 cal lead, I don´t want the exact speed just for example ( between 200-220 fps )
> 
> Thanks I hope someone could help me !!!





slingshooterPT said:


> Hello,i already try it but it give me some strange speeds, sometimes i shoot 150 FPS and others 250fps só something is nota right


id assume youre shooting between 150 and 250 fps :rofl:


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Imperial said:


> slingshooterPT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!!!
> ...


Ohhhhhh!! Now I know how fast I´m shooting :imslow:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't have a chrony either, but when shooting .44 cal. lead, the steel soup-can-test is good enough for my purposes. In my estimation, If your rig will penetrate at least one side of a steel soup can, you have sufficient power and speed to kill the toughest of small game.

Hope that helps.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks !!!!
I will try to shoot a steel can from 8metres and see if i can penetrante it


----------

